# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा >  गली का कुत्ता:- इसके लेखक है श्री केशव पाण्डेय ....2

## kamalk718

“मै तो इसको अपने साथ ही ले जाउंगी. यहाँ बिचारे को कोई नहीं पूछेगा.” बिब्बो की बात सुनते ही खाला गुस्से से भर उठी- “तू कौन होती है इसे अपने साथ ले जाने वाली? यह इस गली का कुत्ता है. यह गली यहाँ रहेगी तो यह कुत्ता भी यहीं रहेगा. इसे कोई भी...”
“साफिया, तू तो अच्छी तरह से जानती है कि इसको गली में सिर्फ हमारे घर से ही रोटी-सोटी मिलती है.”
“बस कर, हातमताई बनने की कोशिश न कर. अल्लाताला ने हमें इतना बख्शा है कि...”
“लेकिन उस दिन तो तू गली की लड़कियों से खुद ही कह रही थी कि बिब्बो के घर से रोटी के टुकड़े मिलने बंद हो जाय तो शेरू को पूछने वाला कोई भी नहीं.”
ख़ाला ने बात काटी दी- “कमाल है, तुझे नहीं पता- उस दिन सिमरन ने शेरू को लात मार दी थी? सिमरन से वैसे भी मेरी कुट्टी है- तू जानती है. मुझे गुस्सा आना ही था- तो मैंने सच्चाई बता दी थी. देखा नहीं था, सुन कर उसका मुंह सड़ने जैसा हो गया था. जो कुत्ते को कभी रोटी नहीं डालता, उसे लात मारने का हक ... तू सीधी बात कर! फिज़ूल की बकवास कर के बात को ...”
बिब्बो ने सिर हिलाते हुए कहा- “शेरू तेरी डाली हुई रोटी को पूछेगा भी नहीं, बिचारा भूखा मर जाएगा. आवाज़ मार के देख ले, वो तेरे पास आएगा ही नहीं.” बिब्बो की बात सुनने के बाद खाला के पास अब आजमाने के सिवा और कोई चारा नहीं था. उसने नज़र दौड़ाई- कुत्ता सड़क के किनारे दोनों अगले पंजों पर मुँह टिकाए लेटा हुआ था. उसने गले मे चाशनी घोल कर धीमे, लेकिन साफ सुनाई देने वाली आवाज दी-
“शेरू... च्च् ...चूचू...शेरू...,” कुत्ते ने मुँह उठाकर देखा, फिर उसी अन्दाज़ मे लेट गया. खाला झेंप मिटाने के अन्दाज़ में बोली- “अभी- अभी रोटी खाई है न, आराम कर रहा है.” बिब्बो ने जैसे बात को अनसुनी करते हुए जैसे ही आवाज़ दी, शेरू दौड़ा आ गया. ख़ाला को यह बड़ा नागवार ग़ुजरा और वह बारूद का गोला हो गयी. पास ही पड़ी ईंट का टुकड़ा उठा कर इतनी जोर का मारा कि शेरू तड़प कर दोहरा हो गया.
“हाए, तू तो अभी इसकी जान ले लेगी.... इस तरह मारा जाता है? अब तो मुझे यकीन है कि अकेला पाकर तू इसका गला रेत देगी.” बिब्बो रूऑंसी हो कर बोली तो ख़ाला का गुस्सा और बढ़ गया-
“काटा-काटी तो हिन्दू करते है, समझी? अब्बू बता रहे थे कि मुराद अली की पूरी फैमिली का हिंदुओं क़त्ल कर दिया है. हमारी कौम तो अमन पसन्द है, सभी हिन्दू फसादी होते हैं.” खाला जानती थी कि मुराद अली वाली बात बिब्बो तो क्या, पूरी गली को पता था.
बिब्बो बोल पड़ी- “दौलतराम की बेटी के साथ... मुझे भी याद आ गया. शादीलाल और उसके भाई को ज़िन्दा जला दिया है, दारजी बता रहे थे.”
ख़ाला बोली- “मैं पानी पीकर आती हूँ, मेरा गला सूख राघा है,” और घर के अन्दर चली गयी. सन्नाटे में अकेली बैठी बिब्बो का दिल काँप उठा- ‘ख़ाला के अब्बाज़ान नायब दारोगा थे, कोई उल्टी-सीधी बात...’ इधर-उधर चौकन्नी आँखों से देखती उठ खड़ी हुई. जैसे ही चलने के लिए कदम बढ़ाना चाहा, ख़ाला हाथ मे कोई चीज़ पकड़े आती दिखी. पास आकर बिब्बो को गुड़िया थमाते बोली-

----------

